# Cool AI Honeycomb Bud



## GrowinGreen (Aug 15, 2009)

Look at this AI bud- it reminds me of a bunch of honeycombs or something. That's how it grows everywhere. The other AI pheno I had was nothing like this.


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 15, 2009)

That last pic should be mailed to a magazine... :drool:


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 15, 2009)

They are called Fox Tails.  Nice lookin buds!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

Any more info about these foxtails? Is this something that should/can be avoided, or is this just how it grows? The light schedule has been messed up a few times because the timer I have sucks and sometimes decides to shutoff whenever- time to get a digital. And it actually just started to hermi the other day, but I am going to harvest pretty soon anyway.


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 16, 2009)

Fox tails arent bad but Im not really sure what causes it.  Some strains do it and some dont.  Ive had a couple strains that looked liked yours but the tails were longer.


----------



## kalikisu (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah i got foxtails on one of my girls. I think it happened to me from over lsting.
I kept tying down well into flower cause of height issues. But I also had other issues with this girl so LSTing may not be the only reason. I think its lst though cause the foxtails follow the light, I mean the bud on mine are growing horizontal. Go figure!


----------



## Smot_poker (Aug 18, 2009)

dude i just want to pour some hemp milk on those buds and eat them in my cereal. they look soooooo delicious.


----------

